
Show HN: TVStoMP4 – TeamViewer session file to MP4 conversion service - dementik
https://tvstomp4.com/
======
perkee
Please say you pronounce it "Teevee Stomp 4."

Also this is a rad idea. Well done!

~~~
dementik
Haha, actually we noticed the stomp-word at some point and it is rather hard
to un-notice :)

We thought about freemium but at current setup it is quite challenging to
implement. All tasks launch new virtual server for conversion and overhead for
short files is just too much.

------
codetrotter
I don't use TeamViewer but it seems to me that it has format conversion built-
in already?

[https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Knowledge-Base/How-to-
co...](https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Knowledge-Base/How-to-convert-a-
recorded-TeamViewer-session/ta-p/3240)

What is the difference between that and your product?

~~~
dementik
Yes, thats true. But creating mp4 files with TeamViewer requires quite a bit
codec installing and resulting file can be either enormous file size or lacks
audio etc.

If you want to challenge this, try to create reasonable mp4 file with
TeamViewer :)

edit just to add that Mac OS version of TeamViewer does not have conversion
feature at all.

~~~
ktpsns
However, once one comes up with a suitable ffmpeg command line, it is
literally one click to do the conversion locally. No need to upload something,
not even to wait or to pay.

~~~
WhiteOwlLion
Handbrake for those that are CLI impaired. I've gotten great results with
ffmpeg and use it often to share videos

------
dementik
Well. Reality kicked in and now it seems that Digitalocean Spaces (ams3
region) is down. As you may notice that we are using Spaces for file storage,
our service goes down when DO Spaces (at least ams3 region) is down.

~~~
dementik
And now DO got issue solved.

------
fiatjaf
It's amazing how much people are commenting here just to say "your product has
zero value because this should be possible to do with X".

They say that without having tried X. Why?

~~~
dementik
Good question. I think most think that this process is trivial and doable with
ffmpeg etc.

TVS is still proprietary format by TeamViewer and that raises the challenges
here.

------
lawrencegs
I had this problem last year, and the only thing I managed to do was forcing
my peers to all install TeamViewer :)))

Very specific service that potentially can generates you enough side-income :)
I love this kind of project!

If anything, maybe create a freemium model... make it free for anything less
than 3 mins?

~~~
dementik
Thanks for feedback. It is good to see we werent only ones who have faced this
challenge :)

Freemium could be good, but at current setup it is not easy to implement.

Still, that would be quite nice feature.

------
philio
Interesting but not really useful. You can easily record your session yourself
with a free program and skip this rediculous 1€ per 10 min. fee. Also the
website does look like it was hacked together in like..maybe also 10mins ? I
would take it down and rework it to a more mature product.

Edit: There could be more features like auto upload to youtube etc. or
automated marking of the current broadcaster

~~~
dementik
Thanks for feedback!

I can assure you it took longer than 10 minutes but we saw that getting this
online was more important than getting it look beautiful.

Of course you can use 3rd party screen recorder to save that, but that's one
extra step there.

Auto upload to youtube could be one option, but it requires getting
authorization from user.

Converting TVS files to _reasonable_ MP4 is quite hard and time-taking task
and we are trying to automate it. With a fee.

~~~
nsgf
Handbrake (Max OS X) should handle it without a problem.

~~~
dementik
Yes it should, but it wont.

